
Ask HN: Use CC-NC licence for source-available self-hostable software? - OJFord
Is the Creative Commons licence with Non-Commercial clause used much in source available software?<p>In contrast to the Commons Clause, it disallows <i>all</i> commercial use, not just as-is resale.<p>If the goal is to sell access to software you write and host yourself, but allow people who want to to self-host for personal use, is it a good choice?<p>What would it mean for contributions?
======
detaro
Creative Commons licenses (outside CC0) aren't made for software, don't cover
things specific to software and are thus not a good match. What it means would
be quite uncertain - which would likely deter commercial users, but
potentially also some users you might want.

[https://creativecommons.org/faq/#can-i-apply-a-creative-
comm...](https://creativecommons.org/faq/#can-i-apply-a-creative-commons-
license-to-software)

------
verdverm
Use a regular license (i.e. don't worry about someone else selling it, keep it
truly open source)

[https://coss.media](https://coss.media)

Search HN for storied in the last year with license in their title, lots of
interesting discussions.

~~~
verdverm
Hmm, seems like this idea is looking better. Keeps getting down voted, reminds
me of the PG essay on what is taboo today that won't be down the line?

Probably more that people judge others blindly and superficially, and that
this will get down voted too without real words to engage in a debate.

